# Upright freezer (price drop)



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Selling my garage freezer, its a working upright freezer, it works fine, bought a newer bigger one. This one is the kind that the refrigerant goes through the shelves themselves and is not a frost free. Pick up only in Lorain $50 Or Best, thanks!
















reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bump with $ drop, just cleaned the driveway can back right up to the door come get it! 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Pm'd


----------

